# Any Luck?



## SDBowman (Sep 28, 2004)

How is the archery season going for everyone?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Nothing for me yet, but a Non typ. is hanging around, hopefully a little too close to my stand in the next few weeks.
:beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I feel really bad. First deer I have shot at with a bow was about a month ago. Pretty nice 8 pointer. I was a little off and hit him in the shoulder. My friend saw it last week following a doe, limping a little. He had a big 8 pointer 25 yards out, but it was really cloudy that evening and he couldn't see his sights good, so he passed on the shot. He also saw lots of does and a fork. I set him up in a pretty nice spot, hopefully he has some luck.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I was able to grunt in a nice 5x5 Oct 7th. He came charging right at my stand. 17in spread. I haven't had much luck with calls, and the grunt tube did it's trick. He was about 200 yards out and I had about 10 min of daylight left. I had a feeling he would respond, but not as intensely as he did. Not my biggest buck with bow but was by far my best hunt. Nothing beats having success after doing your homework. Looking forward to gun season, might hunt opening weekend with my bow. Great time to start makin some mock scrapes. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My uncle took a nice 5x5 monday night just north of Bismarck along the river. He asked the land owner for permission and the guy said he was welcome to hunt and even "pushed" the deer down a draw where my uncle was set up!!! Like having a guide almost!


----------

